# 7 Runs once again 11-11-14



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My friend Freddy and I tried the squirrel/crappie combo again today at 7 Runs. What a difference from last Saturday opening day. There was no shooting at all in the river swamp except a couple of shots miles away. Got one bushy tail that ended up having his last supper. Did not realize he had a nut in his mouth until we got home and pulled him out of the bag. 

The crappie bite was not all that bad. The fish quality was a little better than Saturday. We put 17 in the box and released at least a dozen babies. 

We saw only a couple of boats early but by noon others were showing up. The word is out that the crappie bite is best in the afternoon, but we did just fine for the morning. 2 or 3 caught longlining and the rest with minnows. They were deep again so you have to get down there to them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice and I see another candidate for PFF bare foot of the year!!


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Great fish!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Toes*



Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice and I see another candidate for PFF bare foot of the year!!



I forgot about the PFF barefoot of the year. I should have got a close up shot of his toes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Took a break or two from yard work today and tried to catch a crappie on the pier. I didn't do nearly as well as y'all. I only caught 1 crappie and 1 bluegill. But they helped the 2 whiting from yesterday stink up the grease.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good day on the river!


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great catch JB. That nut looks like a keeper too.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Another nice mess. Did you get to keep the crappie this time?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Very nice and I see another candidate for PFF bare foot of the year!!


He'll have a kayak before long, if he doesn't already have one....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Another nice mess. Did you get to keep the crappie this time?


Yep, I kept the crappie this time. Good thing, a buddy from Crestview and I didn't do dilly today fishing the same spots as yesterday. Reason.....no minnows. Bait shop sold out.
We got 5 crappie with jigs and that's it. So the crappie from yesterday will go home with my Crestview buddy.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I called down there looking for minnows Tues before I left Pace and couldn't find any so I stopped in Milton and picked some up so we could fish Wed. Bite was still on, we ended up with 39 fishing in 20ft of water about 4-5 ft deep,


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It'll Fish said:


> I called down there looking for minnows Tues before I left Pace and couldn't find any so I stopped in Milton and picked some up so we could fish Wed. Bite was still on, we ended up with 39 fishing in 20ft of water about 4-5 ft deep,


What a great day you had. Cool photo too. About to head down there or somewhere this morning. Will decide where to go after I pick up my partner Got the heavy long johns on this morning.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a bad day after all. We were dressed for the cold and the wind was now and then. A few wood ducks out on the water today. Didn't leave the house until 7:30, launched about 8:15. One other launched and that was it for the day. When we came in about 1:00 one was launching to go hunting. 


Today the take was 9 keeper crappie, half dozen or so released, 2 jack with one a 22 inchew, and 1 squirrel.

The stacked crappie of a week or two ago have scattered. Next week after the weather settles down we will be looking at new areas.


----------

